
Inescapable, Influential, Misused: The Oregon Health Insurance Experiment - lhazlewoods
https://undark.org/article/oregon-health-experiment-obamacare/
======
lhazlewoods
Any effort to understand the political divide over health care inevitably
turns up the pioneering study — and its susceptibility to partisan spin.

